
Anki-Slideshow: Publish Anki flashcards to the web - nicolas_lesage
http://tedpak.com/2013/10/30/exporting-anki-flashcards-to-the-web
======
ryanjamurphy
This is really neat. Thanks for sharing! I'll pass the learn.tedpak.com page
to med students I know.

